# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ενεργεια απο κινητηρα παλμου

## makx

θέλω την γνώμη σας για το παρακατω link . 

http://www.techteam.gr/index.php?showtopic=136454

Το πολυ πολυ να με δειρετε  :Smile: )) . Εχω φτάσει μέχρι το αυτόνομο συστημα
που δουλεύει μονο του . Μπορουν να φτιαχτουν πολα μικρα σε συστηχία οπως τα ηλιακα πανελ , αλλα θα έχουν προβλημα συντήρησης

----------


## GR_KYROS

Είναι ενδιαφέρον θέμα και ασχολούνται  πολλά χρόνια άτομα  διεθνώς.
Το θέμα της free energy βασίζετε σε θεωρίες φυσικής, αλλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις προσπαθούν να ανατρέψουν  αυτές τις βασικές θεωρίες.
 makx  αν θες κάνε μια παρουσίαση της    κατασκευή σου εδώ, και σίγουρα θα βρεις πολλούς που θα ενδιαφερθούν για σχετικά project

----------


## frix199

Φίλε μου είναι μια πολύ καλή ιδέα αυτή, και μην σε πτοούν κομπλεξάρες όπως εκείνος 
στο άλλο forum που δεν ξέρει να φέρεται. (no offense!)

Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο youtube για perendev motor
Δουλεύει στην ίδια λογική, με μαγνήτες, και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για αρκετά μεγάλες παραγωγές ενέργειας.

----------


## Thanos10

Πιστευω οτι μπορει να υπαρχει free energy αλλα αγαπητε δεν θα ειναι διαθεσιμη για ολους εδω παιζονται  μεγαλα συνφεροντα ο τυπος στο λινκ που ανεβασες ηταν απολυτος για κατι που δεν ειναι  σιγουρος την φυσικη  την ιστορια μας την εδωσαν οπως θελουν καποιοι ξερεις τι υπαρχει παρα περα νομιζω οχι και αν υπαρχει τι ειναι αυτο οταν βλεπεις εναν ανθρωπο σαν αυτον σημενει οτι δεν ειναι ανοιχτο μυαλο εμαθε αυτο το υποστηριζει μεχρι θανατου οτι υπαρχουν απατες σιγουρα αλλα υπαρχουν και αληθειες που δεν της ξερουμε αυτα τα θεματα εχουν πολυ ενδιαφερον αλλα δεν πρεπει να τα πιστευουμε ολα.

----------


## gsmaster

Αμα δεν δώ με τα μάτια μου δεν πιστεύω. 
Το να δίνεις κίνηση για λίγο σε ένα κύκλωμα και αυτό να σου δίνει για κάποιο χρόνο μια Α τάση με ένα Β ρεύμα δεν λέει κάτι. Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα σταματήσει να δίνει έξοδο, και το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι η ισχύς που δώσαμε στιγμιαία, θα την πάρουμε σιγά σιγά στην έξοδο. Δεν λέει κάτι αυτό, τον πυκνωτή τον έχουν ανακαλύψει ήδη.


Αν εσύ τα αναιρείς όλα αυτά, και θες να πειραματιστείς, κάντο, δεν μπορεί να σε εμποδίσει κανένας, εφόσον δεν ενοχλείς κανέναν. 


Τον Λιακόπουλο με τα βιβλία τον έχεις ακουστά?

----------


## Thanos10

Ενταξει ρε Γιαννη ο ανθρωπος θελει να πειραματιστει μην του κοβουμε την φορα σιγουρα διαβασες τι εγραψα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Έχω ακούσει άπειρα τέτοια από την εποχή που ήμουν φοιτητής. Ενδεικτικά θα σας πω τα εξής: 
Το αυτοκίνητο που καίει νερό (όχι σαν υλικό παραγωγής υδρογόνου για χρήση σε στοιχείο καυσίμου ή σε κινητήρα υδρογόνου αλλά σαν αυτούσιο καύσιμο). Δεν καίγεται το νερό βρε παιδιά...
Παραγωγή ενέργειας από το κβαντικό κενό (από την ενέργεια των πεδίων που υπάρχουν στο χώρο ανάμεσα στα στοιχειώδη σωματίδια).
Παραγωγή ενέργειας από φυτά (το έχω δει με τα μάτια μου, είναι παραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού από μεταλλικά ηλεκτρόδια με ηλεκτρολύτη τα υγρά του εδάφους, με 5-10 γλάστρες στη σειρά μαζεύεις τόσα ηλεκτρόνια όσα για να ανάψεις ένα high efficiency led).
Εκμετάλλευση της λεγόμενης "οργόνης" ή "οργονοενέργειας" (ιδέα του μακαρίτη ψυχαναλυτή Wilhelm Reich, μαθητή του Sigmund Freud πατέρα της ψυχανάλυσης). Η ιδέα της "οργόνης" είναι μάλλον παρμένη από την ινδική θεωρία της yoga αλλά ο Reich δεν τολμούσε να δημοσιεύσει τις πηγές του μήπως και τον κατηγορήσουν για αντεπιστημονικότητα. Όποιος έχει διαβάσει Reich γνωρίζει τη θεωρία με τις "ζώνες θωράκισης του χαρακτήρα" που δεν είναι άλλες από τις αντίστοιχες της yoga. Όταν ήμουν φοιτητής πειραματίστηκα με το θάλαμο οργόνης αλλά δεν διαπίστωα απολύτως τίποτε από αυτά που είχε γράψει ο Wilhelm Reich στα βιβλία του...
Παραγωγή ενέργειας από το "συντονισμό της Γης". Μοιάζει με ιδέα του μακαρίτη Tesla αλλά ο συντονισμός από μόνος του δεν παράγει ενέργεια. Μια ιδέα που κυκλοφορούσε παλιότερα σε κύκλους φοιτητών των ΤΕΙ και ΣΕΛΕΤΕ ήταν ότι κάποιο ισχυρό ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο "στρεβλώνει το χωροχρόνο" και "διεγείρει αρμονικές" οι οποίες αφού συντονιστούν και ταλαντωθούν, παράγουν ενέργεια (Παναγία μου σώσε με...)
Μια καταπληκτική ιδέα από συγγενή μου ταξιτζή: Να τοποθετήσουμε στην οροφή ενός αυτοκινήτου μια ανεμογεννήτρια που, καθώς το όχημα κινείται, θα παράγει ηλεκτρισμό και θα υποβοηθά την κίνηση. Του απάντησα ότι η κίνηση της φτερωτής και η αντίδραση της γεννήτριας θα δημιουργήσει μια δύναμη με φορά αντίθετη με τη φορά της κίνησης η οποία θα λειτουργήσει σαν τριβή αλλά δεν καταλάβαινε...
Ο νόμος διατήρησης της ενέργειας δεν έχει φανεί έως τώρα να παραβιάζεται, δεν υπάρχει αεικίνητο, δεν παράγεται ενέργεια από την ανυπαρξία αλλά μετατρέπεται από μια μορφή σε άλλη. 
Λοιπόν επειδή από φοιτητής μέχρι τώρα ακούω τέτοια, η απάντηση είναι μία: αν κάποιος κατασκεύασε ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα που δίνει ενέργεια από κάποια άγνωστη σε μας πηγή, ας κάνει μια δημόσια επίδειξη και ας δημοσιεύσει τα πλήρη σχέδια ώστε να το κατασκευάσουμε και εμείς και να ωφεληθούμε.

----------


## briko

1ος Νόμος Θερμοδυναμικής : Η ενέργεια δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί από το μηδέν και δεν μπορεί να καταστραφεί, δεν χάνεται. Μπορεί να αλλάζει μόνο μορφή και τόπο, αλλά το σύνολο της ενέργειας στο Σύμπαν είναι σταθερό.

----------


## frix199

Ναι αλλά οι μαγνήτες έχουν ενέργεια, και για να "σταματήσει" ένας μαγνήτης νεοδυμίου
νομίζω πως θέλει χροονια..
Αλλά δεν ξέρω πάλι..

Πάντως αυτό το perendev motor που προανέφερα, δεν θέλει αρχική ενέργεια, δηλαδή
χρησιμοποιεί μόνο την ενέργεια των μαγνητών..
Ψάξτε το!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGiWiXMHn0"]YouTube - Perendev magnetic motor[/ame]

----------


## PCMan

Που μπορούμε να βρούμε τέτοιους μαγνήτες?

Όταν λές ότι σταματάει ένας τετοιος μαγνήτης εννοείς ότι είναι για πέταμα?

----------


## frix199

Ναι, οτι δεν ασκούνται πια δυνάμεις αναμεταξύ τους.
Τέτοιους μαγνήτες εδώ δεν κατάφερα να βρω, λογικά όλο και κάπου θα υπάρχουν.
Αλλά υπάρχουν 4246547 site που πουλάνε, σε διάφορα σχέδια, σχήματα, επιστρώσεις.

Άμα θες για πλάκα κόλλησε ένα cd σε ένα μοτέρ και βάλε καμιά δεκαριά μούφα μαγνητάκια
σαν απο εκείνα που έχει κάτω απο τα πιόνια επιτραπέζιων παιχνιδιών, θα δείς οτι μπορεί
να ανάψει ένα led. Φαντάσου δηλαδή σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα κλπ κλπ..

----------


## jimnaf

ΤΡΕΛΟΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΣ έγραψε <<Δεν καίγεται το νερό βρε παιδιά...>>
Κι όμως καίγεται φίλε  και θα σου πω πως.
Όταν σε ένα κινητήρα  βενζίνης  ένα μέρος του καύσιμου χρησιμοποιείτε για την ψύξη του θαλάμου καύσης (περίπου 35%)  προσθέσουμε  30%νερο γίνετε το έξης.
Το νερό ψύχη τον θάλαμο,  μετά από την θερμότητα διασπάτε σε οξυγόνο και υδρογόνο  οπότε   έχουμε αυξημένη απόδοση.
Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε ένα παλιό fordescortπου  είχα  για  3 μήνες άλλα μου τρύπησε η εξάτμιση από την οξείδωση.

----------


## electrifier

> 1ος Νόμος Θερμοδυναμικής : Η ενέργεια δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί από το μηδέν και δεν μπορεί να καταστραφεί, δεν χάνεται. Μπορεί να αλλάζει μόνο μορφή και τόπο, αλλά το σύνολο της ενέργειας στο Σύμπαν είναι σταθερό.



Καλά ρε φίλε, τί κομπλεξάρας που είσαι? Είστε απίστευτοι μερικοί μερικοί! Δεν ξέρεις πως οι μαγνήτες έχουν ενέργεια?
 :Closedeyes:

----------


## Lykos1986

> ΤΡΕΛΟΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΣ έγραψε <<Δεν καίγεται το νερό βρε παιδιά...>>
> Κι όμως καίγεται φίλε  και θα σου πω πως.
> Όταν σε ένα κινητήρα  βενζίνης  ένα μέρος του καύσιμου χρησιμοποιείτε για την ψύξη του θαλάμου καύσης (περίπου 35%)  προσθέσουμε  30%νερο γίνετε το έξης.
> Το νερό ψύχη τον θάλαμο,  μετά από την θερμότητα διασπάτε σε οξυγόνο και υδρογόνο  οπότε   έχουμε αυξημένη απόδοση.
> Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε ένα παλιό fordescortπου  είχα  για  3 μήνες άλλα μου τρύπησε η εξάτμιση από την οξείδωση.




   Η τεχνική που περιγράφεις χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε εμβολοφόρους κινητήρες αεροσκαφών πριν από πολύ πολύ πολύ καιρό… Δεν προσθέτεις απλά νερό στο καύσιμο… το νερό προσθέτετε από μπεκ ψεκασμού… 
  Όντος ψύχει τον θάλαμο του κινητήρα με αποτέλεσμα να χρησιμοποιείς μικρότερες ψυκτικές συσκευές… Το πρόβλημα είναι πως απαιτείτε και δεύτερη δεξαμενή για το νερό…
  Όλα τα άλλα που περιγράφεις… απλά άστα καλύτερα!

PS:
   Και για να μείνουμε και λίγο στην επιστημονική ορολογία… Καύση ονομάζετε η ένωση με το οξυγόνο…  οπότε η περίπτωση που περιγράφεις είναι διάσπαση και όχι καύση…

----------


## makx

Σε μερικές μέρες θα φτιάξω το πηνίο με 3 σπειρώματα και θα σας πω τι έγινε . Για τους μαγνήτες "νεοδύμιου" δες τε εδώ http://www.supermagnete.de/gre/index...FQyjQwod01ns4A
-Ειναι σε απιστευτη τιμή, ειδικα αυτός του "Θανάτου" Επίσης θα ανεβάσω όλα τα σχέδια που έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα και κάποια video . 
-Εάν πετύχει το όλο πείραμα θέλω να μοιράσω την άδεια χρήσης και τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα σε όλη την κοινότητα έτσι ώστε η τεχνογνωσία να είναι ανοιχτή για όλους και να μην μπορεί να την εμπορευτεί κανεις για κέρδος .
-Επίσης θέλω να αναφερθώ στο θέμα τις συνωμοσίας .
1)Την δεκαετία του 1980 έλεγαν ότι τα φωτοβολταϊκά δεν είναι αξιοποιήσιμα και δεν έχουν πρακτική εφαρμογή για το θέμα τις ενέργειας . 
2) τα πυρηνικά βγήκαν "βρώμικα" το 1980 και τώρα μας τα λανσάρουν σαν πράσινη ενέργεια .
Αυτά τα 2 είναι τα πιο χτυπητά από το τι μας λένε να πιστέψουμε και τι πιστεύουμε στο τέλος .
Έχουμε καταντήσει σύγχρονοι σκλάβοι του χρήματος σε ένα σύστημα που ανακυκλώνεται μέχρι να φτάσει στο 0 .
Και σκεφτείτε ότι τίποτα δεν έγινε γύρο μας με την πρώτη-μια φορα όλα είναι αποτέλεσμα ΙΔΕΑΣ (πνευματικά σωστης)- ΛΑΘΟΥς(υλικου κόσμου ατελους) και προσπάθειας να φτιάξουμε το λάθος , να ξεκινήσουμε από το λάθος  και να το διορθώσουμε ,(στην ουσία είματε πνευματικα όντα με την επιδεξιοτητα να πραγματοποιούμε αυτο που εχουμε σαν ιδεα). 
Ο ιδεαλισμός έχει καταρρακωθεί στον Νόμο του χρήματος και κάθε νέα ιδέα θάβεται κακοπροαίρετα από λίγους που έχουν την εξουσία πάνω στους πόλλους για το κέρδος . Ποιος ο λόγος να προσπαθήσουμε να φτιάξουμε κάτι καινούριο αφού είμαστε "βολεμένοι" με το "παλιό".
"Δειτε" στο φορουμ τι γραφουμε (εγω τουλαχιστον χαιρωμαι) υπάρχει ποικιλομορφία στις απόψεις κατι που δημιουργεί ισοροποία .

----------


## makx

"Το γοργον και χαρη ...."
παραθέτω καποιες απο τις σημειώσεις που έχω και κάποιες φωτο .
τα πηνια είναι απο 450 εως 900 αριστεροστροφες περιελήξεις.

----------


## makx

Δεκτες ολες οι προτάσεις και απόψεις.
ειμαστε "πανω" στην ενεργεια και όχι εναντια , ο μικρος δίσκος είναι χωρισμένος αναλογα με τον αριθμό την επαγωγικων πηνείων ετσι ωστε σε καποιο χρονικο διαστημα να περνουμε εναλασομενο ρευμα ενω σε κάποιο αλλο να αφηνουμε το συστημα να κινηται λογο του νομου του lenz. επισης θα ανεβάσω φωτο για το πως εφτιαξα ενα απλο συστημα μαζας (βολάν) για την διατήρηση της κίνησης την στιγμή που το πηνίο δίνει ρεύμα .Πηνία με διατομες 0,35mm2 για trigger 0,55mm2 power και 1 mm2 gia to εναΛλασόμενο.

----------


## briko

> Καλά ρε φίλε, τί κομπλεξάρας που είσαι? Είστε απίστευτοι μερικοί μερικοί! Δεν ξέρεις πως οι μαγνήτες έχουν ενέργεια?



μόλις πας γυμνάσιο και κάνεις κάποια μαθήματα φυσικής ξανάγραψε να σου εξηγήσω και εγώ τι είναι οι οι νόμοι της θερμοδυναμικής και αν ο μαγνήτης έχει ενεργεία η όχι και τι είδους ενέργεια έχει και πως μπορούμε να πάρουμε και από αυτόν

----------


## GR_KYROS

Makx μου αρέσεις  :Smile:  συνέχισε
Χιλιάδες στον κόσμο το ψάχνουν το θέμα, και παρόμοια με αυτό.
αν και η αποψή μου είναι ότι έχει τελειοποιηθεί σε κάποια εργαστήρια αλλά δεν είναι η ώρα ακόμα να προχωρήσει….

----------


## Thanos10

Το αν καταφερει κατι ο ανθρωπος δεν γνωριζω αλλα μην λεμε συνεχεια για την φυσικη και την φυσικη μπορει να υπαρχει και αλλη φυσικη που δεν την γνωριζουμε και δεν μιλαω για αυτα που βλεπουμε αλλα αυτα που μας κρυβουν αυτα θελουν να μαθουμε απο την φυσικη αυτα μας δινουν η αγνωστη τεχνολογια υπαρχει σε 100 χρονια η φυσικη που ξερουμε σιγουρα θα εχει αλλαξει οπως αλλαξε πριν 100 χρονια και να μην παμε τοσο πισω θα πω κατι αλλο ας ελεγε καποιος το 1980  οτι εγω θα φιαξω εναν υπολογιστη ενα μινι λαπτοπ θα τον βαζαν σε τρελλαδικο σιγουρα γιαυτο δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε σιγουροι για την φυσικη γιατι ο ανθρωπος εχει πολλες φορες αλλαξει τους νομους της φυσικης με καθε τροπο αν υπαρχει ελευθερη ενεργεια μπορει να υπαρχει δεν ξερω ομως πως γινεται καποιοι μπορει να ξερουν αλλα δεν το λενε δεν συμφερει να εχει ο καθενας ελυθερη ενεργεια καταλαβενεται τι θα γινοταν ,θα πρεπει να ειμαστε λιγο ποιο ανοιχτα μυαλα και να βλεπουμε και λιγο παραπερα.

----------


## KOKAR

> θέλω την γνώμη σας για το παρακατω link . 
> 
> http://www.techteam.gr/index.php?showtopic=136454
> 
> Το πολυ πολυ να με δειρετε )) . Εχω φτάσει μέχρι το αυτόνομο συστημα
> που δουλεύει μονο του . Μπορουν να φτιαχτουν πολα μικρα σε συστηχία οπως τα ηλιακα πανελ , αλλα θα έχουν προβλημα συντήρησης



off topic
έμενα το "ύφος" του PCharon κάτι μου θυμίζει......  :Wink:

----------


## frix199

Έλα τώρα την κακία και το υπονοούμενο!
Και έχεις άδικο  :Glare: 
χαχαχα  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## electrifier

Το λιγότερο που έχω να επισημάνω είναι πως αρκεί η στοιχειώδης νοημοσύνη για να αντιληφθεί κάποιος πως όταν προτείνεις την έκθεση ενός θέματος σε μεγαλύτερο αριθμό αναγνωστών-ενδιαφερόμενων, το τελευταίο πράγμα που μπορείς να χαρακτηριστείς είναι "κομπλεξάρας".





> έμενα το "ύφος" του PCharon κάτι μου θυμίζει......

----------


## KOKAR

έχεις καμιά σχέση με τον R... ουπς  PCharon ήθελα να πω !!  :Cool:

----------


## jimnaf

> Η τεχνική που περιγράφεις χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε εμβολοφόρους κινητήρες αεροσκαφών πριν από πολύ πολύ πολύ καιρό… Δεν προσθέτεις απλά νερό στο καύσιμο… το νερό προσθέτετε από μπεκ ψεκασμού… 
> Όντος ψύχει τον θάλαμο του κινητήρα με αποτέλεσμα να χρησιμοποιείς μικρότερες ψυκτικές συσκευές… Το πρόβλημα είναι πως απαιτείτε και δεύτερη δεξαμενή για το νερό…
> Όλα τα άλλα που περιγράφεις… απλά άστα καλύτερα!
> 
> PS:
> Και για να μείνουμε και λίγο στην επιστημονική ορολογία… Καύση ονομάζετε η ένωση με το οξυγόνο… οπότε η περίπτωση που περιγράφεις είναι διάσπαση και όχι καύση…



 -----------------------------------------------------------------
Πιθανόν να έχεις δίκιο  και  να μην είναι όπως τα είπα , ένα όμως ξέρω σίγουρα.
Το  ford  δούλευε  μια  χαρά  και  με μεγάλη οικονομία
Μην ξεχνάς  ότι δεν έκανα καμία μετατροπή στην μηχανή .
Το νερό  ανακατευόταν  με την βενζίνη   σε ένα μικρό ντεπόζιτο με ανάδευση  πριν την τρόμπα  και  γινόταν σαν γαλάκτωμα ……
Δεν είναι δική μου πατέντα  το διάβασα σε ένα περιοδικό και έκανα το πείραμα  στο αυτοκίνητο μου  περίπου το 1995

----------


## makx

Η όλη διάταξη του κινητήρα όπως τον έχω μέχρι τώρα απλό χωρίς να είναι αυτοκινούμενος παίρνει ρεύμα 9-12 v 2 a και δίνη έξοδο με μετασχηματιστη 220 v- 0,8 α, ΜΕ απλά λόγια μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα και να δίνη περισσότερα bolt από ότι θα έδιναν τα στοιχεια μονα τους , 
και το δίνεις κατευθείαν στην ΔΕΗ χωρίς επιπλέων μηχανήματα ανορθωσης και αλαγής της τάσης σε 220 βολτ.
Μετά από ψάξιμο ειδα οτι στην θεωρία  βασίζονται στο φαινόμενο τις εξαναγκασμένης ταλαντώσεις κυκλώματος RLC .
Παραθέτω σχέδια και  την θεωρία και τον τρόπο να εξαλειφθεί το αρνητικό πρόσημο στην αυτεπαγωγή. 
-Τα πηνια μπορουν να καλύψουν ολο το συστημα του ροτορα.
-Στο απλο κύκλωμα δεν υπάρχει προβλημα να καεί οτιδιποτε αφου τις τάσεις τις περνουμε απο το τριτεύον τυλιγμα .
-Χρησιμοποιώ επιπλέων μετασχηματιστή στιν εξοδο του τριτεύων , εισοδο 138 βολτ και έξοδο 240 βολτ 2-3 Α αμπερ. (το ολο σύστημα παράγει παλμους σε πολύ μεγαλη συχνότητα).
-Θέλει προσοχή στην ρύθμηση του ποτενσιομετρου γιατι είδα τάσεις μεχρι και 2.000 bolt 0,15-0,2 A , και κάιγεται με ευκολία ενα πολύμετρο. 
-Πηνιοσύρματα - πρώτο σπείρωμα (σκανδαλισμος) μικρη διατομή 0,3 -0,4 χιλιοστα , δευτερο σπειρωμα  μεγαλη διατομή (πηνιο ενεργειας κινησης) 0,6-0,7 χιλιοστά , Τριτεύων σπειρωμα 1-1,2 χιλιοστα περνουμε ρευμα 100-1200 bolt 0,8-0,3 Α ,απο 9-12 βολτ 2Α αρχικής . (μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και τεταρτο - πεμπτο σπειρωμα , αλλα μεγαλώνει πολύ το πηνίο και θέλουμε μεγαλύτερους μαγνήτες.
-Μαγνήτες νεοδιμίου 2,5χ2,5χ1 εκατοστά 7-12 κιλα ελκτικής δύναμης .
-Πηνίο διαστάσεις για 500-750 σπειρώματα αριστερόστροφα πυρήνας αερος 1,6 - 1,7 εκατοστά , μήκος 7-8 εκατοστά , διάμετρος 7-8 εκτοστά .
Επίσης ΚΥΡΟ είχες δίκιο έχει ανακαλυφθεί απο το 1988 .
-Στα σχέδια θα δείτε μια απλή διαταξη για ετην εξάληψη του αρνητικού προσίμου στον ηλεκτρομαγνητισμο - νομος Lenz. Στην εικόνα prove.jpg θα δείτε τον τρόπο αυτο, επισης υπάρχει και το site www.fight-4-truth.com , αλλα το είναι λιγο αλλου ........

Αυτά προς το παρόν .... συνέχεια σε μερικους μήνες :Smile: )))

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Πάντως έχω να πω οτι οι νόμοι της θερμοδυναμικής στηρίζονται σε αξιώματα, που ως γνωστόν τα αξιώματα δεν αποδεικνύονται, αλλά απλά τα δεχόμαστε οτι ισχύουν. Το ενεργειακό είναι μεγάλο θέμα και θέλει πολύ συζήτηση.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Η όλη διάταξη του κινητήρα όπως τον έχω μέχρι τώρα απλό χωρίς να είναι αυτοκινούμενος παίρνει ρεύμα 9-12 v 2 a και δίνη έξοδο με μετασχηματιστη 220 v- 0,8 α, ΜΕ απλά λόγια μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα και να δίνη περισσότερα bolt από ότι θα έδιναν τα στοιχεια μονα τους , 
> και το δίνεις κατευθείαν στην ΔΕΗ χωρίς επιπλέων μηχανήματα ανορθωσης και αλαγής της τάσης σε 220 βολτ.



εισαι σιγουρος? τα 50hz Που εχουμε στα 220 τα εχεις ακουστα? επεισης ειδα οτι καπου γραφεις κατι για 2000v με 0,2Α αυτα τα 0,2A που τα μετρισες?

----------


## electrifier

> εισαι σιγουρος? τα 50hz Που εχουμε στα 220 τα εχεις ακουστα? επεισης ειδα οτι καπου γραφεις κατι για 2000v με 0,2Α αυτα τα 0,2A που τα μετρισες?



Στο πολύμετρο που κάηκε (καταλαβαίνεις... ό,τι πρόλαβε να δείξει η οθόνη) ή σε κάποιο που δεν πρόλαβε να καεί.  :Blink: 

Υ.Γ. Έχει τρελό πείσμα πάντως, τον παραδέχομαι σε αυτό.  :Closedeyes:

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,εχετε πολυ πλακα.Πραγματικα.Αλλα εγω χωρις να διαβασω ολα τα ποστ θελω να πω το εξης που ειναι και offtopic:

Ο τυπος που λεει πως το νερο τελος παντων καιγεται,και οτι δοκιμασε νερο στο αμαξι του ειναι βασηλιας!Δηλαδη τον παω πολυ!!Και επειδη απο οτι καταλαβα το δοκιμαζε 3 μηνες μεχρι που τελικα το μονο του προβλημα ηταν οτι τρυπησε η εξατμιση ειναι ακομα πιο γαματος!Ας μου επιτραπει η λεξη...Δηλαδη,τους κοροιδεψε ολους!Χαχααχαχα.

Ελπιζω να μην εχω καταλαβει καλα,ισως επειδη δεν διαβασα ολα τα απαισια ποστ και να κανει πλακα....Αλλα και παλι,μονο η ιδεα ειναι απεχτη....

----------


## makx

Νεμεσης εισαι σωστός, ναι εχεις δίκιο για τα 50 hz, θέλει σταθεροποιητή για τα 50 hz το σύτημα δίνει πολά περισότερα απο 50 hz.
Ναι την μετρηση την είδα πριν καει το πολύμετρο , ο θόρυβος που εκαμνε το πολύμετρο ήταν σαν να ακουγες μελισσοφωλιά , πολύ υψηλή συχνότητα ,
σε αυτο χρειάζεται προσοχή για τα 50 hz διστυχώς δεν έχω παλμογράφο για να συντονίσω απο το ποτενσιομετρο τα hz .
 -Επιπλέων πρέπει να κανω τέστ με τους μαγνήτες (στην ουσία η ενέργεια προέρχεται απο τους μαγνήτες δεν είναι free energy αλλα λειτουργει το αυτονομο με εξυπνη διάταξη στην πραγματικότητα εαν το αναλύσετε το όλο σύστημα δεν καταρίπτει καμιά ένοια η νόμο της φυσικής), ποσο μεγαλη ενέργεια πρέπει να έχουν για να κινήσουν μεγαλύτερο σύστημα se kw , σε πείραμα με 7 κιλα ελκτικής δύναμης το σύστημα λειτουργουσε (οχι το αυτόνομο) με μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα - ζωριζώταν περισότερο αν και είχα 3 είδη πηνίων, με μεγαλύτερες η μικροτερες διατομές και ωμικές αντιστάσεις.
 Με 12 κιλά ελκτική δύναμη το σύστημα εδινε  πολύ περισότερα βολτ με λιγοτερη συχνότητα , πρέπει να τεστάρω τον λόγο μαγνητικής έλξης προς την ενέργεια εαν είναι αριθμητικός η γεωμετρικός .
Αυτόν τον καιρό περιμένω μαγνήτες με 40 κιλα ελκτική δύναμη και πηνιόσρματα ,για να ξεκινήσω το αυτόνομο σύστημα, μετα (απο Σεπτέμβριο - Οκτώβριο) κατεβένω θεσσαλονίκη  σε τμήμα του αριστοτελείου πανεπιστημίου για μετρήσεις .     
-Επίσης κάτι ακόμη αν μπορεί καποιος να τσεκάρει  ενα αριστερόστροφο και ένα δεξιοστροφο πηνίο με ίδιο αριθμό σπειρών εαν του δίνει το αριστερόστροφο περισσότερα βόλτ  απο το δεξιοστροφο οταν κηνείται μεσα σε μαγνητικό πεδίο η πολικότιτα του μαγνητικου πεδίου πρέπει να είναι βορειο πόλος , η νότιος πόλος οχι εναλαξη βορειος - νοτιος. Πρεπει να είναι λάθος απο μένα ή συμβένει, απλα δεν ξέρω , στις μετρήσεις μου δίνει 1-2 βολτ περισσότερο οταν το αριστερόστροφο πηνίο κινείται μεσα σε μαγνητικό πεδιο με προσανατολισμο βορείου πόλου πιστέυω οτι εγω κάνω το λάθος.

----------


## electrifier

> Ναι την μετρηση την είδα πριν καει το πολύμετρο



Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα στο συλλογισμό/πειραματισμό σου και σοβαρό μάλιστα. Δεν ήταν τυχαία η υπόνοια του συμφορουμίτη. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένεις μέτρηση από ένα όργανο όταν το χρησιμοποιείς εκτός προδιαγραφών. Όλα τα όργανα μέτρησης έχουν κάποια όρια μέσα στα οποία μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν ως όργανα μέτρησης, πέρα από τα οποία η τιμή που σου δίνουν δεν έχει καμία απολύτως αξία.

Γενικώς πολλά από αυτά που αναφέρονται και δείχνονται μέσα από τα σχέδια είναι απολύτως αστεία. Για παράδειγμα η ύπαρξη της πηγής σε κάθε σχέδιο αποδεικνύει ΕΠΙ ΤΟΠΟΥ πως πρόκειται για ψέμμα:
(μαθηματικά Γυμνασίου - ανισότητες πραγματικών αριθμών)
Αφού δέχεσαι πως:
(αρχική ενέργεια) < (τελική ενέργεια)
τότε:
0 + (ενέργεια μπαταρίας) < (ποσό "νέας" ενέργειας)  + (ενέργεια μπαταρίας)
ή αλλιώς θα ισχύει:
0 < ("νέα" ενέργεια).
...με άλλα λόγια, τί τη θες τη μπαταρία από τη στιγμή που δέχεσαι πως πετυχαίνεις την παραγωγή "νέας" ενέργειας? Αν έχεις ένα σύστημα ικανό να παράγει ενέργεια από το 0, τότε ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται η μπαταρία, δηλαδή θα πρέπει με το που το στήνεις να ξεκινήσει να γυρίζει και να παράγει ενέργεια σα μουρλό...
 :Blink:

----------


## makx

Σε περίπτωση λειτουργίας της συσκευής και της κατασκευής της με πολύ φτηνό κοστολόγιο , θα υπογράφατε ωστε τα πνευματικα δικαιώματα να πηγένανε σε οσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο πληθυσμό ανθρωπων ωστε να μήν υπάρξει εμπορική εκμετάλευση με υπερκέρδος απο εταιρίες?. 
Με λίγα λόγια η συσκευη να παρέμενε σε όλους και όχι σε έναν στα πνευματικά της δικαιώματα .

----------

